# Clownfish size



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am planning to get a 55-gallon freshwater tank. When i get this i will move all my freshwater fish over their and use the older 20 gallon aquarium as a saltwater nano reef. My mom really wants corals and anemones etc. as well as clownfish. I would like to know how many clownfish can i fit into a 20 gallon tank. The tank will only house clownfish and maybe invertebrate


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

If it is a 20 long, standard, I'd say only get one oscellaris. If it's a cube you might be able to pull off one anemone (provided you have the lighting to meet it's demanding needs) and a pair of clowns. Why the difference? The foot print of the tank is far more attractive towards raising an anemone. They generally grow in large circles, not rectangles.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well we have 2 oscellaris in our 20 gallon, but i wouldnt go any lower than that tank wise. and i definately would not put an anemone in a tank that small, they get rather large. If your lighting is good enough you could go with a few corals and stuff.


----------



## fs49864 (Mar 10, 2007)

Like it was said before, I'd say probably only one clown for a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok well ive decided 2 clowns, no anemone, planning on upgrading to 55 gallon reef tank when there older and when i get a job. Probably in 2 years. But no anemones.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi.

Have just stumbled across this site (it was being advertised on mine). Great work guys.

My suggestion is to use an artificial anemone, depending on the anemone fish you have. My experience is that some species can get very distressed if they do not have the cover of an anemone during the day.

There are some great, life-like anemones out there these days.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah i was planning on doing that, im also going to get real corals like mushrooms and polyps. Since im getting tank bred fish they probably dont need an anemone as much as a wild one does.


----------



## Cazoz (Mar 23, 2007)

musho3210 said:


> yeah i was planning on doing that, im also going to get real corals like mushrooms and polyps. Since im getting tank bred fish they probably dont need an anemone as much as a wild one does.


Actually, you might want to hold on the fake anemone, becuse your clown/clowns might host a coral.


----------

